# How do you sink a log?



## mschmoyer (Jan 1, 2009)

I know...great thread title for dirty minds...

But I read it once and can't find it again. I pulled a natural log for my tank and cleaned it up...and wanted to get it to sink to the bottom. 

Advice on making it sink? I've been letting it soak in the water for now. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

One way would be to make many drill holes on the log on the areas that will not be seen from outside the tank.
By increasing the surface area where the water and log make contact, you increase the rate at which the log would become waterlogged.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

What kind of log is it? Is it like a driftwood from your pet store (Mopani, African, Grapevine...etc)? If so you can soak most of them for awhile, attach a small base to the bottom, or boil it to make it water logged faster. If not you may have problem sinking it if it is not completly dead and dried out. Plus you may run into a sap or rotting problem.

Boiling has other benefits/consequences to keep in mind of. It releases the natural tannins from the wood which can naturally soften hard water but can also make it a bit yellow. It also opens the "pores" of the wood and can make it more succeptible to initial fungus growth from internal proteins/sap. Usually the tannins act as a natural defense to fungus, but boiling it just got rid of a lot of that. Most fungus will naturally go away in a few weeks....I am still waiting for my fungus to go away.


----------



## delco (Jul 24, 2008)

I cut a piece of Maulberry from my backyard, and it layed around my garage for about a year. I know this hasn't been sprayed etc. and was good and dried out, I don't want any sap in my tank. I put it in a bucket of water for about a month and brushed it off about every week, with a hard bristled brush. I put it in my tank tied to a fishing weight with fish line. After about another month it sank. Pete the pleco loves it.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Put some heavy rocks on it to keep it at the bottom, then slowly lift the rocks after some days to see if it got waterlogged enough. The deeper it goes the more water pressure will push the air out


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

You typically want "real" driftwood. One that was found in a lake or river. One that has been waterlogged and dead for some time. Cutting one from your backyard is not ideal. It is not waterlogged and will take some time to sink naturally.


----------

